# TechN: High-End-Wasserkühler für AM4, LGA 1200 und 2066



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *TechN: High-End-Wasserkühler für AM4, LGA 1200 und 2066*

						Nach einer langen Entwicklungszeit stellt TechN heute neue Wasserkühler im High-End-Bereich für die Sockel AMD AM4, Intel LGA 1200 und Intel LGA 2066 vor. Die Fertigung der Kühler findet komplett in Deutschland statt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *TechN: High-End-Wasserkühler für AM4, LGA 1200 und 2066*


----------



## Nathenhale (29. September 2020)

Finde das ding ja Schick , aber ich würde mich auch über eine Variante ohne Plexiglas freuen.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2020)

Auch wenn mir die Optik der AM4-Version nicht wirklich zusagt, technisch ist das Teil schon ne Wucht. Die Konkurrenz mal ein gutes Stück hinter sich zu lassen, ist echt ne Leistung.


----------



## Spieler22 (29. September 2020)

Also mit diesen Mikrofinnen wird das Ding vermutlich genau 2 Wochen besser kühlen als die Konkurrenz. Dann ist der Kühler von dem Kleinscheiss im Wasser schon verstopft genug um das Gegenteil zu bewirken. Auf die paar Grad ist am Ende auch gepfiffen.


----------



## Finallin (29. September 2020)

Aber auch nur wenn man Pastell- Mist- Wasser hat, mit destilliertem Wasser passiert da gar nichts.
Schön sind die Kühler allerdings nicht...


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2020)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Also mit diesen Mikrofinnen wird das Ding vermutlich genau 2 Wochen besser kühlen als die Konkurrenz. Dann ist der Kühler von dem Kleinscheiss im Wasser schon verstopft genug um das Gegenteil zu bewirken.


Kommt drauf an. Im "normalen" Aufbau eines Standardkunden haste sicherlich Recht.
Wenn die Zielgruppe aber die Enthusiasten/Perfektionisten sind kann man das alles regeln. Dann brauchts halt die Leute, die alle Schläuche, Radis, Kühlkörper usw. erst zig mal mit verschiedensten Mittelchen Spülen (und danach natürlich noch zig mal mit Dest-Wasser) und jeden Furz rauswaschen. Dann noch Materialien passend wählen (beispielsweise Null Weichmacher die sich lösen könnten) und es eird möglich, so ein System auch mit Feinststrukturkühlern jahrelang zu betreiben ohne das was verstopft. Das muss einem aber eben im Vorraus klar sein und man muss das auch so wollen...^^


----------



## Spieler22 (29. September 2020)

Also für mich wäre das nix. Habe hier den Heatkiller Rev. 3 seit über 10 Jahren im Einsatz und die CPU ist kühl genug und der Kühler war mit knapp 35€ noch dazu preiswert. Ob nun 65°C oder 60°C ist mir sowas von egal und der CPU vermutlich noch mehr. Die ganze Wakü ist eigentlich komplett wartungsfrei


----------



## Arikus (29. September 2020)

Mir missfällt direkt das Gewinde im Acryl, ob berechtigt oder nicht, ich traue dem nicht. Da bleibe ich auch lieber bei meinem Heatkiller.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. September 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Im "normalen" Aufbau eines Standardkunden haste sicherlich Recht.
> Wenn die Zielgruppe aber die Enthusiasten/Perfektionisten sind kann man das alles regeln. Dann brauchts halt die Leute, die alle Schläuche, Radis, Kühlkörper usw. erst zig mal mit verschiedensten Mittelchen Spülen (und danach natürlich noch zig mal mit Dest-Wasser) und jeden Furz rauswaschen. Dann noch Materialien passend wählen (beispielsweise Null Weichmacher die sich lösen könnten) und es eird möglich, so ein System auch mit Feinststrukturkühlern jahrelang zu betreiben ohne das was verstopft. Das muss einem aber eben im Vorraus klar sein und man muss das auch so wollen...^^



Die Kanalbreite liegt wohl bei 0,2 mm. Das ist sehr fein und der Leistung zuträglich, aber keine neue Größenordnung gegenüber einem Kryos Next. Eine schnelleres Zusetzen als bei bereits verfügbaren Kühlern würde ich nicht befürchten.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. September 2020)

Wenn der Guru schonmal das ist würde ich gerade noch Fragen wollen , Ob man sich bei CFX Konzentrat Opaque Performance Kühlflüssigkeit - Shadow Black gedanken machen muss? Wenn man 2 mal im Jahr das System reinigt.(gerade im Bezug auf diesen Kühler)


----------



## maexi (29. September 2020)

eigentlich war ich auch der Meinung ich hätte ein sauberes System


----------



## Nathenhale (29. September 2020)

Das sieht mir aber nach so einer Glitzerfarbe aus das die Partikel hat die das System zu schmocken ist klar.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2020)

Bleibe beim Heatkiller 4. Unterstütze gerne deutsche Hersteller.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2020)

Der Heatkiller ist eine exzellente Wahl. Der TechN ist bzw auch deutsch ^^


----------



## maexi (29. September 2020)

@Nathenhale 
Nöö, geht nicht.  DPUltra in Blau. Das einzige was ich mal hatte, war in weiß. Komme nicht auf den Namen, dazu würde ich auch keinem raten. Ein paar Wochen dann war das System dicht. Heute nur noch DP Ultra in verschiedenen Farben, da passiert nix.
@Narbennarr 
Ich hoffe, den Hardware-Aufbau hat jemand anderes gemacht, also keine Firma, passt so gar nicht zu der Kühler-Beurteilung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Der TechN ist bzw auch deutsch ^^


Ok wusste ich nicht. Wieder was gelernt.
Danke.


----------



## Anthropos (29. September 2020)

Die ersten Leistungstests sind schon mal ne Ansage. Freue mich, dass man nun mehr Auswahl hat, wenn man "Made in Germany" haben möchte. Das Sockel-Angebot ist aber doch sehr eingeschränkt. Sind da noch weitere Sockel geplant?


----------



## StormForU (29. September 2020)

Mich würde es mal interessieren, wie der Kühler so im Vergleich zu anderem auf gleichem Preisniveau abschneidet. Sprich zu EK und AC ~100€


----------



## Strunzel (29. September 2020)

Ob sich das Ganze Geld für so wenig Leistungszuwachs lohnt?


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2020)

Guckst du hier.


----------



## Davki90 (29. September 2020)

Mein nächster PC, wird wohl auch so ein Kühler haben.


----------



## Robert_TechN (29. September 2020)

Hi zusammen,

das ging vielleicht ein bisschen unter:
Unsere Intel-Kühler für LGA 1200 und 2066 sind natürlich abwärtskompatibel für die Vorgängerplattformen 115x respektive 2011.

Alle sonstigen Wasserkühlungskomponenten sollten vor dem Einsatz gespült werden, dann setzt sich die Kühlstruktur auch nicht zu. Unsere Einzelteile werden alle ultraschallgebadet und schon in der Fertigung gehen wir mit ein paar Bearbeitungsschritten gegen Verunreinigungen vor.

Frästeile werden extra entgratet beispielsweise. Unsere Gewinde werden auch gefräst und nicht gebohrt. Das hinterlässt nicht nur sauberere Gewindegänge ohne Mikro-Abplatzer, sondern bringt im Gegensatz zu Bohrern auch keine Spannungen in das Material. An dieser Stelle könnten Spannungen durch Rückstände auch beim Einschrauben auftreten, entweder durch die Rückstände oder durch unsauber gefertigte Fittinge. Wir geben jedenfalls unser Bestes, dass das nicht passiert.

Wir fertigen komplett in Deutschland in unserer Berliner Manufaktur. Für Fragen und Support stehe ich auch hier im Forum gern zur Verfügung.

Beste Grüße
Robert


----------



## hanfi104 (29. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Guckst du hier.


Mal kurz mein Eisblock XPX gegoolt und bei CB im Test vergleichbar mit dem Kyros Next. Das sind 1,5K unterschied zu meinem 49,99€ Kühler :0 
Das fällt halt 100% unter Messgenauigkeit (Toleranz in Messung, Anpressdruck, WLP usw)
Das Plexiglas muss es reißen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. September 2020)

Vom Aussehen her genauso wie die quadratischen und rechteckigen Bykski Küher nicht so mein Ding.

Das hier trifft es schon eher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Kanalbreite liegt wohl bei 0,2 mm. Das ist sehr fein und der Leistung zuträglich, aber keine neue Größenordnung gegenüber einem Kryos Next. Eine schnelleres Zusetzen als bei bereits verfügbaren Kühlern würde ich nicht befürchten.



Kannst du die Leistung des Kryos Next auf AM4 Prozessoren bestätigen? Eigentlich ist man von dem eine andere Performance gewohnt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2020)

Ich habe seit der GTX 480 "Termi" Wasserkühlung. Von euch habe ich aber noch nie gehört. Wie kommt das das ihr so unbekannt seit?


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. September 2020)

Hat 2017/2018 angefangen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9tqaHPKQ-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danach war es bis 2020 aber ruhig (Facebook & Homepage).


----------



## Robert_TechN (29. September 2020)

Cool, dass du das schon so lange betreibst @Blackvoodoo.

Uns gibt es zwar schon etwas länger aber davon entfällt sehr viel Zeit auf Entwicklung. Den Verkauf haben wir erst mit dem Block für das Referenzdesign der 2080 und 2080Ti gestartet. Wir vervollständigen das Portfolio jetzt nach und nach, um auch GPU-Blöcke, Pumpengehäuse, AGBs, Radiatoren und Fittinge anzubieten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2020)

Robert_TechN schrieb:


> Cool, dass du das schon so lange betreibst @Blackvoodoo.
> 
> Uns gibt es zwar schon etwas länger aber davon entfällt sehr viel Zeit auf Entwicklung. Den Verkauf haben wir erst mit dem Block für das Referenzdesign der 2080 und 2080Ti gestartet. Wir vervollständigen das Portfolio jetzt nach und nach, um auch GPU-Blöcke, Pumpengehäuse, AGBs, Radiatoren und Fittinge anzubieten.


Ja einmal Wakü immer Wakü. Wenn man sich einmal an die Stille und die Tiefen Temperaturen gewöhnt hat hält man es mit Luftkühlung nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Dudelll (29. September 2020)

Hm das Design spricht mich auf jedenfall an, schönes Teil geworden^^

Hatte mich ja eigentlich auf den cuplex kyros next am4/3000 eingeschossen letztens aber nu muss ich wohl doch nochmal drüber nachdenken 

Seid aufjedenfall gebookmarked erstmal, bin gespannt was demnächst noch so von euch kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2020)

Bin zwar auch niemand der für das letzte Grad den Kühler wechselt, aber die Leistung mehr als 1k in dem quasi ausgereizten Marktsegment heraus zu holen ist trotzdem aller Achtung wert.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. September 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Vom Aussehen her genauso wie die quadratischen und rechteckigen Bykski Küher nicht so mein Ding.
> 
> Das hier trifft es schon eher:
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Next vollvernickelt mit der amd 3000 Halterung. CPU ist ein AMD 3700x -  Boost ist alles auf stock. Bei Prime geht er nie über 60 grad, wenn ich ein Video zb in headbreack recode (x265) dann können es auch mal 65 grad sein weil eben der Boost auf manchen kernen höher liegt.
Delta zu Wasser ist so zwischen 31 und 36
Die Halterung hat in meinem Fall knappe 3 -5 Grad gebracht
@Nabennar - welche Sockelhalterung (Next) wurde hier beim AMD3900x verwendet ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. September 2020)

Nach den Tests, die ich bisher gelesen habe, bringt der versetzte Kühler bei CPUs mit Chiplet Design nur nen Vorteil beim Aufheizen und Abkühlen. Die absolute Temperatur unter Dauerlast ändert sich jedoch nicht, die CPU bleibt halt nur länger kalt bzw kürzer warm.
Hast du da andere Erfahrungen mit gemacht? Klingt nach deinen Ausführungen so. 5K Differenz kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, vor allem nicht bei Dauerfeuer.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. September 2020)

Mein R3700x wird bald auch ein Jahr alt und die damaligen Tests ware bei sehr ähnlichen Raumtemperaturen. Der Next mit Standarthalterung und beiliegender Cryonaut paste, hat bei mir im Handbreak viel höher Ausschläge richtung 70 Grad gehabt. Mit der angepassten Halterung und MX4 paste bin ich bei ~ 65 Grad.
AC gibt die Halterung  mit einer Verbesserung von ~1,5 grad an wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Wenn man das wirklich nachvollziehbar testen möchte, braucht man geeichte Messwerkzeuge und am besten einen chiller der die Wassertemperatur konstant hält.


----------



## blu-skye (30. September 2020)

@Robert_TechN 
Hallo Robert, 
schön hier einen Vertreter im Forum zu haben 

Ich hätte da zwei Fragen:
1. Ich nehme stark an, die Kühlplatte ist ist ganz plan?
Bei Intel haben wir ja das Problem, dass der Heatspreader ein wenig konvex geformt ist.

2. Für den Fall, den Kühler auf eine geköpfte CPU ohne den Heatspreader in einem 2066 Sockel  zu montieren, ist es dann möglich den Kühler so tief abzusenken, so dass er Kontakt zu der CPU hat?


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. September 2020)

blu-skye schrieb:


> Für den Fall, den Kühler auf eine geköpfte CPU ohne den Heatspreader in einem 2066 Sockel zu montieren, ist es dann möglich den Kühler so tief abzusenken, so dass er Kontakt zu der CPU hat?


Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren, aber auf Sockel 1155 bezogen (benutze noch eine geköpfte Ivy-Bridge-CPU).


----------



## Robert_TechN (30. September 2020)

Hi @blu-skye,

da sprichst du ein komplexes Thema an.

Kurz:
1. Nein, nicht plan.
2. Vielleicht, haben wir nicht getestet, auf eigene Gefahr.

Die lange Version:
Bei unseren CPU-Wasserblöcken haben wir hochgradig optimiert für jede Plattform, deswegen bringen wir jeweils einen eigenen Kühler raus und nicht nur Umrüstkits und deswegen performen die auch so gut. Jeder Heatspreader ist anders und es steckt sehr viel Engineering in der jeweiligen Coldplate, dem Acryl und dem Mounting.

Bei Intel 1200/115x und 2066/11 ist Direct on Die theoretisch möglich wie bei anderen von Usern gemoddeten Kühlern auch aber dafür muss man wissen, was man macht. Wir raten strengstens davon ab, da mit Schleifpapier nachzuarbeiten.

Ich werde im Team mal ansprechen, ob wir nicht vielleicht ein Umbau- oder Erweiterungskit für delidded CPUs anbieten können.


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. September 2020)

Danke für die Info!


Robert_TechN schrieb:


> aber dafür muss man wissen, was man macht


Ich weiß genau, was ich da tue (Schlimmes anstelle...   ). Mir geht's eigentlich nur darum, ob das Montagekit eine Absenkung des Kühlers für direct-die zulässt. Würde mich freuen, da mir der Kühler doch sehr zusagt.


----------



## BigYundol (30. September 2020)

Für mich wäre da dann interessant, wie gut der Kühler verglichen zum Heatkiller 4 performt, auf einem Ryzen 3700X/5x00X.

Hätte nix dagegen, die Temperaturspitzen etwas besser brechen zu können


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2020)

Und nochmal ein verlinkter Test:https://hardware-helden.de/techn-cpu-waterblock-am4-im-test/


----------



## maexi (30. September 2020)

Ich glaube jeder der einen Test liest, weiß, das dieser auch manipuliert werden kann. Und gerade in diesem Bereich, passiert viel.
Deshalb habe ich eine Frage dazu, laut Hardware-Helden schneidet Euer CPU-Kühler immer am besten ab. Ihr habt also das Rad neu erfunden. Kann ich den Kühler zurück schicken wenn er sich "nur" in die Reihe der High End-Kühler einreiht oder muss ich dann mit den bekannten Antworten rechnen?


----------



## Nathenhale (30. September 2020)

Das Problem ist, dass auch einfach dein System das Problem sein kann. Wenn du nicht gerade einen anderen Wasserblock hast mit dem du ihn vergleichen kannst und die selbe WLP verwendest und ein genauen Temp Sensor an der CPU anbringst. Können sie immer sagen das dein Messaufbau der Fehler ist (Messtoleranz).


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2020)

Gibts mehr Tests, wissen wir mehr.


----------



## maexi (30. September 2020)

@Nathenhale 
das ist z.B. eine der bekannten Antworten und ist teilweise auch berechtigt. Ich habe zwar gesonderten Sensoren die ich aber nicht zum ablesen von CPU Kühler-Temperaturen nutze. Dafür habe ich eigentlich ein gutes MB und etwas hilft auch die CPU. Ich belaste mit Spielen, rändern und Prime und das für den Hausgebrauch. Wenn meine CPU- Diode jetzt einen Wert von 30°C ausgibt und mit neuem Kühler -+ 5°C fange ich glatt das Stutzen an.
Ich habe derzeit einen AC Next mit Vision in vernickelt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. September 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm das Design spricht mich auf jedenfall an, schönes Teil geworden^^
> 
> Hatte mich ja eigentlich auf den cuplex kyros next am4/3000 eingeschossen letztens aber nu muss ich wohl doch nochmal drüber nachdenken
> 
> Seid aufjedenfall gebookmarked erstmal, bin gespannt was demnächst noch so von euch kommt.




Vielleicht für dich auch noch interessant, zwecks Anpassung an AM4 Heatspreader:



> Während der Entwicklung kam für uns die Frage auf, wie man unseren Kunden einen CPU-Kühler bauen könnte der perfekt an die CPU des Kunden anpassbar ist. In den 3D-Daten der von uns gescannten CPUs gab es konkave, konvex und plan parallele CPU-Heatspreader. Hieraus kam die Erkenntnis, das die Geometrie des Kühlers sich anpassen lassen müsste.
> 
> Das Ergebnis ist eine der Innovationen des cuplex kryos NEXT: Die VARIO-Technologie.
> 
> ...











						Aqua Computer cuplex kryos NEXT VARIO AM4/3000/5000, Nickel/Nickel ab € 114,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Aqua Computer cuplex kryos NEXT VARIO AM4/3000/5000, Nickel/Nickel ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: CPU • Material: Kupfer (vernickelt), Messing (vernickelt) • Kompatibilität: CPU AM4 • Anschlüsse: G1… ✔ Kühlkörper ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				







razzor1984 schrieb:


> Mein R3700x wird bald auch ein Jahr alt und die damaligen Tests ware bei sehr ähnlichen Raumtemperaturen. Der Next mit Standarthalterung und beiliegender Cryonaut paste, hat bei mir im Handbreak viel höher Ausschläge richtung 70 Grad gehabt. Mit der angepassten Halterung und MX4 paste bin ich bei ~ 65 Grad.
> AC gibt die Halterung  mit einer Verbesserung von ~1,5 grad an wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Wenn man das wirklich nachvollziehbar testen möchte, braucht man geeichte Messwerkzeuge und am besten einen chiller der die Wassertemperatur konstant hält.











						[PLUS] Versetzte AM4-Halterung für bessere Ryzen-3000-Temperaturen
					

PCGH Plus: AMDs Chiplet-Design in den aktuellen AMD-Prozessoren sorgt für eine asymmetrische Wärmeentwicklung innerhalb der CPU. Bringen geometrisch angepasste Kühler Temperaturvorteile?




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Dudelll (30. September 2020)

Ja der wäre auch noch eine Überlegung wert. Allerdings gibt's den glaub noch nicht in der acetal rgbpx version und die anderen überzeugen mich optisch nicht so richtig. Mal schauen, bis zum zen3 release dauerts ja noch einen Moment und bis dahin tuts der alte Block auch noch ^^


----------



## Schrotti (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mir das Teil geschossen und werde den auf die neue ZEN Generation schnallen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2020)

Igor hat den Kühler jetzt auch kurz (an-)getestet:








						TechN CPU-Wasserkühler gegen Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro und EK Quantum Magnitude - AMDs Zen3 kann kommen | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Der neue CPU-Wasserblock von TechN (hier als AM4-Version für 99 Euro UVP) muss sich im heutigen Test mit dem Quasi-Klassiker in Form des Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro AMD (ab ca. 65 Euro) und dem teuren…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## blu-skye (6. Oktober 2020)

Ein klasse Ergebnis - klingt vielversprechend


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Oktober 2020)

Kann ich nur so unterschreiben. Der Preisunterschied zur Konkurrenz ist je nach Modell zwar recht ausgeprägt, aber bei ner Neuanschaffung wäre ich definitiv dabei - wenn sie einen ohne Klarsichtdeckel aus POM oder Metall liefern


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Oktober 2020)

Igors Test spiegelt die Realität viel besser dar. Wenn man den Test vergleicht zw https://hardware-helden.de/techn-cpu-waterblock-am4-im-test/ und Igor - https://www.igorslab.de/techn-cpu-waterblock-gegen-watercool-heatkiller-und-ek-quantum-magnitude/2/

Aufbau Igor:  170 l/h  Ryzen 9 3900X // 150 Watt Package Power // Wärmeleitpaste  Alphacool Subzero
5 Durchläufe mit je 60 Minuten durchlaufen, wobei bei jedem Run noch 15 Minuten fürs Aufwärmen vorangingen
Wasser wurde auf 20 °C gehalten.

Hardwarehelden:
Die Kühler wurden viermal verbaut und jedes Mal über 100 Minuten gemessen. Die CPU wurde auf 1.35V fixiert und mit prime95@12k belastet. Die Leistungsaufnahme lag bei ~160W für die CPU. Mittels eines Watercool-MO-RA3 wurde die Wassertemperatur bei 25 Grad stabilisiert. Durchfluss 166l/h / Wärmeleitpaste ( Arctic-MX2 ???? war beim Kühler dabei)

Dann gibt es ein Delta vom Heatkiller IV bei Igor: 39,54  Hardwarehelden 45,1
Das Gleich nun bei TechN bei Igo 38,47 Hardwarehelden 43,2

Wenn ich jetzt die Deltas vergleiche:
Hardwarehelden - Heatkiller vs TechN  = wäre der TechN das delta um 1,9 besser
Igor - Heatkiller vs TechN  = wäre der TechN das delta um 1,07 besser

Was sagen uns nun die zwei Tests, wenn ich diese vergleich? Ein anderer Test und scho ist das Endergebnis wieder anders. fast 1 Grad "schlechters" Delta als bei den Hardwarehelden.
Wie ich mir auch gedacht haben, high end Kühler nehmen sich genau 0.
Auch wenn das Plexi bei dem TechN eine sehr gute Qualität haben soll, die auch Igor lobt wäre das mir zu riskant.
Meine erfahrung mit Plexi, bei Wakue ist und ,bleibt ein graus, NIE WIEDER .........


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Oktober 2020)

Die Tests zu vergleichen ist schwer, da sind 0.8k ratzfatz "passiert. CPU-Sensor, Tempsensor des Wasser, Durchflusswerte...alles kleine Variablen die Einfluss nehmen. Dazu andere Wärmeleitpaste.
Unser 3900X hat etwas mehr gezogen (170W) und Igor hatte die Möglichkeit die Wassertemp auf sehr niedrigen 20Grad zu halten.
So ist bei Igor auf dem 3900X der HK4 näher dran als der Magnitude (gleiches haben wir btw beim 2700X gemessen), allerdings liegt er direkt mal eben 3.4k vor dem EK, was uns nicht gelungen ist.

Ich finde insgesamt kommen unsere Tests eigentlich zu einem recht ähnlichen Ergebnis: Der TechN hat im Bereich von 1-2K die Spitze erklommen, was im Kühlerbereich halt schon ne Nummer und nicht "0" ist. Das macht den HK4 aber nicht weniger gut!


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Oktober 2020)

Fraglich ist dann nur, wo ~5K Unterschied bei den Deltas herkommen. Aus paar l/h und 5K niedrigerer Ausgangstemperatur wohl kaum.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Oktober 2020)

Ne aber wie gesagt war unter 3900X etwas hungriger Unterwegs, etwas mehr Spannung und bei 7nm gehen die Temps schnell hoch. Auch kenne ich seine Software zur Lasterzeugung nicht, da gibts auch Unterschiede. Die CPUs haben auch eine ziemliche Spanne


----------



## Wurstpaket (7. Oktober 2020)

Dazu noch die Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Oktober 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Fraglich ist dann nur, wo ~5K Unterschied bei den Deltas herkommen. Aus paar l/h und 5K niedrigerer Ausgangstemperatur wohl kaum.



Das kann man schon zwischen zwei verschiedenen CPU-Exemplaren haben, erst recht wenn man soweit runterkühlt. Die internen Sensoren sind keine Präzisionsmessinstrumente und da man keinen externen Referenzfühler sinnvoll platzieren kann, gibt es auch keine Kalibrierungsmöglichkeit. Aus CPU-/GPU-Kühlungstests kann man deswegen immer nur relative Angaben ziehen (bei Radiatoren und Lüftern sieht es anders aus):
"Produkt X ist bei Heizleistung Y auf Wärmequelle mit Form Z um A Kelvin besser/schlechter als Produkt B".
(Wobei Z meiner Einschätzung nach ein eher kleiner Faktor ist, während das real vorliegende Y viel zu oft bei der Betrachtung ignoriert wird.)

Sowohl bei Igors als auch Nabennarrs Test soll man den hohen, fixierten Durchfluss im Hinterkopf behalten. Arbeitet man in der Praxis mit deutlich schwächeren Pumpen, kann sich der Abstand verändern und in Abhängigkeit von den restlichen Komponenten im Kreislauf haben Kühler mit niedrigerem Widerstand in der Praxis einen mehr oder minder großen Vorteil, da in der Regel die Pumpenleistung/-lautheit und nicht der Durchfluss fixiert wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Oktober 2020)

Na gut, wenn man in der Cpu-Lotterie bei den Temperaturen weit auseinanderliegt, ist das so ne Sache.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (7. Oktober 2020)

Man muss auch aufs Coolant achten. Genau deshalb nehme ich nur reines Wasser. Vor allem bei 20°C. Und was man auch beachten muss: jeder IHS ist nach dem mehrmaligen Verschrauben ein echtes Unikat. Die verziehen sich ungemein und irgenwann ändert sich nichts mehr. Nur ist dann jeder anders schief. Ich habs mal gemessen, krank.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Oktober 2020)

Große Chips FTW. Mein SB-E-Testsystem ist zwar auch nicht perfekt plan, aber mit soviel Silizium unten drunter kann es sich keine großflächigen Krümmungen erlauben. 

Wenn man über die Kühlflüssigkeit Temperaturunterschiede vor dem Komma erreicht, sollte man eigenen Artikel draus machen . Aber neben der Bedeutung bei Fließwiderstandsmessungen würde ich reines Wasser schon aus Gründen der Handhabung jedem empfehlen: Kein Schmieren, kein Kleben, keine Rückstände, keine Produktionschargen mit schwankender Zusammensetzung und gänzlich ohne Bedenken in der Kanalisation entsorgbar.


----------



## blu-skye (8. Oktober 2020)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: mit "reines Wasser" meint ihr auch das destilliertes Wasser oder?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Oktober 2020)

Klar. Es würde für die Kühlleistung zwar keinen großen Unterschied machen, wenn man Leitungswasser nehmen würde und für die relativ kurzen Testzeiträume stören auch Mikroorganismen sowie das zusätzliche Nährstoffangebot nicht. Aber gerade unvernickelte Kühler sehen nach Tests meist so schon nicht mehr neuwertig aus. Wenn man da noch eine Kalkschicht drauf packen würde, wäre an Fotos nie wieder zu denken.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. Oktober 2020)

Das Problem bei vielen Zusätzen, wenn man zu viel zusetzt, ist die steigende Viskosität bei fallenden Temperaturen und umgekehrt. Da noch einen konstanten Flow hinzubekommen ist ohne Regelung fast unmöglich. Wenn man den schwankenden Flow zugrunde legt, sind zumindest Temperaturkurven über den gesamten Test von kalt bis Endtemperatur eklig. 

@Torsten:
Unbekannte Kühler spüle ich erstmal einige Stunden, denn 30 Liter destiliertes Wasser zu ersetzen oder dort das Nickel wieder rauszufiltern ist reichlich ärgerlich. Hatte ich alles schon. Galvanik-Pleiten vom feinsten


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Oktober 2020)

Ein hoch auf alle Hersteller, die Acetal-auf-Kupfer-Samples schicken. (Sind auch viel einfacher zu fotografieren. )
Ich bin bislang von abblätternden Beschichtungen verschont geblieben. Aber da ich bei alltagsnäheren Wassertemperaturen um die 35 °C teste und entsprechend viel kleinere Testkreisläufe verwenden kann, sind Wasserwechsel sowieso kein Problem. Das ist dann nur eine Zeitfrage – je mehr warmes Wasser während des Wechsles im Kreislauf bleibt, desto schneller ist das System danach wieder auf Messtemperatur.


----------



## Duke711 (8. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Kanalbreite liegt wohl bei 0,2 mm. Das ist sehr fein und der Leistung zuträglich, aber keine neue Größenordnung gegenüber einem Kryos Next. Eine schnelleres Zusetzen als bei bereits verfügbaren Kühlern würde ich nicht befürchten.



Dann ist das Ding breiter als ein Alphacool XPX, der hat 0,13 - 0,16 mm


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. Oktober 2020)

Der Deal beim TechN sind eh die geringe Restbodenstärke und der Einspritzer auf die Dies. Mehr kann man eh kaum anders machen.


----------



## Duke711 (8. Oktober 2020)

Man kann nur stupide die Kanäle enger machen, alles unter 0,25 mm ist aber eher kontraproduktiv,  da dann der Druckverlust zur Temperaturabnahme in keinen sinnvollen Verhältnis mehr steht und somit der breite Kanal dann im Endeffekt die besseren Temperaturen hat.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Oktober 2020)

Bei der Breite der Lamellen dürfte auch noch etwas zu holen sein. Im Gegensatz zum Abstand (also der Kanalbreite) ist die bei den meisten Herstellern nicht durch das kühltechnisch sinnvolle, sondern durch das mechanisch in Großserie machbare begrenzt. Sollte allerdings tatsächlich der Einströmpunkt, wie von Igor berichtet, bereits einen messbaren Anteil am Vorsprung haben, wären alle weiteren Reduktionen im Materialquerschnitt an CPU-spezifische Auslegungen gekoppelt. Wer nicht genug Metall hat, um die Wärme über die Länge der Kühlstruktur zu verteilen, der nähert sich wieder den Zuständen der Nullerjahre an.


----------



## Anthropos (9. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wer nicht genug Metall hat, um die Wärme über die Länge der Kühlstruktur zu verteilen, der nähert sich wieder den Zuständen der Nullerjahre an.


Was meinst du mit "Zuständen der Nullerjahre" konkret? (Sorry, bin da noch nicht so tief in der Materie drin)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Oktober 2020)

Damals dominierten Düsenkühler mit sehr kleinen Strukturen das Feld. Ungefähr so groß wie ein Daumennagel – oder ein Athlon-/Athlon-XP-Chip. Auf Pentium 4s und später Athlon 64 mit Heatspreader hatten die aber keine Chance gegen Kühler mit größerer, flächigerer Feinstruktur und Mikorstrukturen waren damals ebensowenig kommerziell fertigbar, wie heutige Restbodenstärken. Unseren eigenen Messungen nach war bislang die Position der Kühlstruktur auch weniger wichtig (siehe PCGH 10/2020 mit Tests zu versetzten Kühlern auf Ryzen 3000), die (Rest-)Materialstärke von Kühlerboden und Heatspreader also mehr als ausreichend, um die Wärme großflächig zu verteilen und über die gesamte Kühlstruktur an das Wasser abzugeben. Wenn das bei TechN jetzt anders ist, stünde wieder ein Paradigmenwechsel an. (So recht glaube ich aber, trotz Igors Aussage, nicht daran, denn im Vergleich zur Restbodenstärke ist der IHS ohnehin sehr dick und daran ändert sich nichts. Deswegen auch alle Aussagen im Fakultativ.)


----------



## Gast1666645802 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich teasere mal was an, das kommt demnächst:

Jungfräulicher IHS, noch nie Paste gesehen oder Druck bekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irreversibel zerknautscht nach dem ersten Mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohlgemerkt, der gleiche Prozessor mit einmal Verschraubung und dem Betrieb über ca. 1 Stunde Volllast samt anschließender Demontage. Die ganze Konvex-Konkav-Diskussion ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf.  Ich denke mal, man wird bei vielem Umdenken müssen. 

Ich messe hier seit Monaten, immer wenn man Zeit ist, und lasse in einem Unternehmen gegentesten, wo man lieber zum Mond fliegt 

Womit auch geklärt wäre, was sich als Bereich noch in Restbodenstärke und Paste reinteilen muss. Also muss es die Düse richten


----------



## ursmii (9. Oktober 2020)

FormatC schrieb:


> Die ganze Konvex-Konkav-Diskussion ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf.


*also apothekerpaste drauf, festzurren, durchglühen  und gut ist.*​danke @FormatC oder igor, damit ist dieses thema auch durch


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das kann man schon zwischen zwei verschiedenen CPU-Exemplaren haben, erst recht wenn man soweit runterkühlt. Die internen Sensoren sind keine Präzisionsmessinstrumente und da man keinen externen Referenzfühler sinnvoll platzieren kann, gibt es auch keine Kalibrierungsmöglichkeit. Aus CPU-/GPU-Kühlungstests kann man deswegen immer nur relative Angaben ziehen (bei Radiatoren und Lüftern sieht es anders aus):
> "Produkt X ist bei Heizleistung Y auf Wärmequelle mit Form Z um A Kelvin besser/schlechter als Produkt B".
> (Wobei Z meiner Einschätzung nach ein eher kleiner Faktor ist, während das real vorliegende Y viel zu oft bei der Betrachtung ignoriert wird.)
> 
> *Sowohl bei Igors als auch Nabennarrs Test soll man den hohen, fixierten Durchfluss im Hinterkopf behalten. *Arbeitet man in der Praxis mit deutlich schwächeren Pumpen, kann sich der Abstand verändern und in Abhängigkeit von den restlichen Komponenten im Kreislauf haben Kühler mit niedrigerem Widerstand in der Praxis einen mehr oder minder großen Vorteil, da in der Regel die Pumpenleistung/-lautheit und nicht der Durchfluss fixiert wird.



Guter Aspekt, der Druckabfall sollte in die Bewertung mit einfließen. Daneben sind 60-80 l/h häufiger anzutreffen als 170 l/h.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Vario gleicht jede nachträgliche IHS Veränderung aus.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Oktober 2020)

Andererseits kann man Pumpenleistung erhöhen; so gesehen ist es kein Problem, wenn ein Kühler viel Druck auffrisst, dafür aber besser kühlt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Oktober 2020)

Eine D5 / DDC mit 1800-2000 U/min statt 4800 U/min ist mir persönlich lieber. Zwei Pumpen mit 1800 U/min als Ausgleich für die 170-200 l/h ist eher wieder Nische innerhalb der Nische.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> *Bei der Breite der Lamellen dürfte auch noch etwas zu holen sein. *Im Gegensatz zum Abstand (also der Kanalbreite) ist die bei den meisten Herstellern nicht durch das kühltechnisch sinnvolle, sondern durch das mechanisch in Großserie machbare begrenzt. Sollte allerdings tatsächlich der Einströmpunkt, wie von Igor berichtet, bereits einen messbaren Anteil am Vorsprung haben, wären alle weiteren Reduktionen im Materialquerschnitt an CPU-spezifische Auslegungen gekoppelt. Wer nicht genug Metall hat, um die Wärme über die Länge der Kühlstruktur zu verteilen, der nähert sich wieder den Zuständen der Nullerjahre an.



Wie müsste hier die Umsetzung deiner Meinung nach aussehen? Ein Raystorm Pro/Neo deckt ja eine größe Fläche ab und hat breite Lamellen.
In dem einen Test ist er vorne mit dabei, in der Mehrheit läuft er aber um ~2°C hinterher.



> The cold plate is relatively thin coming in at 55.7 x 56 x 3 mm with 54 microchannels occupying a surface of 31.2 mm x 47.8 mm in size. This is slightly higher than what was in the Raystorm.







__





						Thermalbench.com
					






					thermalbench.com


----------



## Duke711 (10. Oktober 2020)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, man wird bei vielem Umdenken müssen.



Wieso, die Messung zeigt nur eine Momentaufnahme nach der Demontage. Viel interessanter ist die Biegelinie und der Abstand beider Flächen im montierten Zustand bzw. die effektive Schichtdicke der WLP.
Und hier ist wohl eher eine Messung mit einem Heizmosfet  und genauer Temperaturmessung des Heizelementes am aussagekräftigsten. Wie uneben nun der HS ist, damit kann man doch eigentlich nichts anfangen, denn der ebenere HS hat Aufgrund der Biegelinie eben nicht die besseren Temperaturen.
Wäre ja mal eine Überlegung für Dich als weiteres Projekt, dazu noch die Anpresskraft ermitteln.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (10. Oktober 2020)

hier gibt es keine Biegung mhr. Das Lot unterm HD ist verdrängt, den Rest halten die stabilen Seitenwände des IHS. Das Teil geht nochmal unter Epoxyd and wird dann zerschnitten.


----------



## Duke711 (10. Oktober 2020)

FormatC schrieb:


> hier gibt es keine Biegung mhr. Das Lot unterm HD ist verdrängt, den Rest halten die stabilen Seitenwände des IHS. Das Teil geht nochmal unter Epoxyd and wird dann zerschnitten.



Ja es schaut so aus, als ob der IHS vom Lot nach oben gedrückt wird. Das meinte ich aber nicht mit der Biegelinie. Mit der Biegelinie meine ich die Durchbiegung des Kühlers, die findet weiterhin statt. Denn dieser verformt sich ja wie eine Banane, in dem die Mitte abhebt und hier die Schichdicke am größten ist. Natürlich kann man den Anpressdruck verringern, dann erhöht sich aber wiederrum die Schichtdicke der WLP, oder man kann natürlich den Kühlerboden konvex gestalten.






						Schichtdicke von WLP und Co
					

Update:  Einige waren der Meinung, man könnte durch verstreichen dünnere Schichten erreichen.  Die Testreihe wurde erweitert:       mPas g/cm³ W/m K   Liquid Pro 0,0018 6,85 80   MX-2 85000 3,96 5,6   MX-4 87000 2,5 8,5   Kryonaut 150000 3,7 12,5   Conductonaut 0,0021 6,24 73   Noctua NH-H1...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. Oktober 2020)

Der Kühler wird anders sein müssen, von nichts anderem schrieb ich ja. Ich experimentiere ja auch mit einigen Dingen und es gibt interessante Ansatzmöglichkeiten.  

Deiner Biegelinie begegnet man ja heute schon mit einer absichtliche Überwölbung.


----------



## maexi (11. Oktober 2020)

Wie erkenne ich denn die Biegelinie, wenn die CPU und Kühler verbaut sind? Und für was oder wen ist das wichtig?


----------



## DonBongJohn (11. Oktober 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> Und für was oder wen ist das wichtig?



Notorische Bastler, Enthusiasten, (hardcore) Overclocker und oder Ingenieure.
Der Rest kann einfach weiterhin Kühler wie gewohnt verbauen weil man eh nichts dagegen tun kann bis etwas angepasstes auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Oktober 2020)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich teasere mal was an, das kommt demnächst:
> 
> Jungfräulicher IHS, noch nie Paste gesehen oder Druck bekommen:
> 
> ...



Was für ein Kühler war da drauf/mit welcher Anpresskraft arbeitest du?




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Guter Aspekt, der Druckabfall sollte in die Bewertung mit einfließen.



Versteht sich bei guten Tests doch von selbst, oder? 




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wie müsste hier die Umsetzung deiner Meinung nach aussehen? Ein Raystorm Pro/Neo deckt ja eine größe Fläche ab und hat breite Lamellen.
> In dem einen Test ist er vorne mit dabei, in der Mehrheit läuft er aber um ~2°C hinterher.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine die breite der einzelnen Lamellen, nicht die Breite der Fläche mit Lamellen. Reduziert man erstere, kann man auf gleicher Fläche mehr Lamellen und mehr Oberfläche unterbringen, genauso wie wenn man die Kanäle zwischen den Lamellen schmaler macht. Während letzteres aber zu Lasten des Durchflusses geht und irgendwann seine Grenzen in den sich annähernden Grenzschichten findet, dient das Innenvolumen einer Lamelle nur der Wärmeleitung von der Bodenplatten in das obere Ende der Lamelle. Hier haben wir meinem Wissen nach noch Einsparpotenzial, zumal die Lamellen im Laufe der Jahre ohnehin immer flacher geworden sind. Aber die Lamellen müssen auch dick genug sein, um die Bearbeitung zu überleben – das zwingt aktuell zu einer Mindestbreite, die man durch Weiterentwicklungen in der Fertigung reduzieren könnte. Vor dem Wechsel von gefrästen Kanälen zu geschnittenen Lamellen war zum Beispiel eine Breite der metallenen Kühlstrukturen von ungefähr einem Zehntel der Höhe und einem Zehntel der wasserführenden Teile üblich. Heute sind die Lamellen oft genauso dick, wie die Kanäle und selten mehr als 2-4 mal so hoch.




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Andererseits kann man Pumpenleistung erhöhen; so gesehen ist es kein Problem, wenn ein Kühler viel Druck auffrisst, dafür aber besser kühlt.



Das geht zu Lasten der Lautheit, undzwar oft deutlich. Ein Kühler, der mit einer leisen Pumpe gut statt mäßig kühlt ist für die meisten Anwender attraktiver als ein Kühler, der bei lauter Pumpe extrem gut statt nur sehr gut kühlt. (Angaben relativ zu dem, was für Wasserkühler üblich ist. Es geht hier um Zehntel Kelvin in Regionen, die Luftkühler gar nicht erst erreichen.)


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. Oktober 2020)

@PCGH_Torsten 
Das war sogar "nur" der Boxed Kühler. Es spielt i.d.R. gar keine Rolle. Ab dem zweiten mal ist alles anders 
Der Letzte, der seine Beule behalten hat, war ein Uralt-Opteron und die ganz alten X2. Ab Phenom gehts in weich weiter, wie beim Intel.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Oktober 2020)

Da kann ich als Kühlungsfachredakteur nicht mitreden, jungfreuliche Heatspreader bekommt nur Dave zu Gesicht. 
Phenom müsste die erste RoHS-Generation sein, oder?


----------

